# J'tote update



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

A good while ago during a discussion of purses large enough to hold the kindle plus maybe a small lap top some of us fell in love with the J'tote bags. Their Melania style has been sold out and on backorder for months now but they have just put a notice on their website that a limited number of them are now available for $75 (they normally go for $195). I called customer service to inquire and was told that these were floor samples and may have a small defect in the leather but are still wonderful bags. And the 30 day money back guarantee will still apply. If anyone is interested check
http://www.jtotebags.com/Melania-p/br101.htm


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The J'tote bag I got is the same size/design but a different style: I forget the name but it was purple suede.  It actually has two big areas inside, which zip separately, as well as the outside pockets, and a zipper slot pocket on back.  Really roomy -- lots of pockets and pouches inside too.  It holds my small laptop -- a Sony Vaio -- just fine.  When I went to the  music thing this summer it carried my laptop, my DX, and my Kindle, with charging wires, etc. no problem.  It'd probably be a tight squeeze for one of the bigger or even average size laptops.

$75 is a Great Price.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That is a great price and a very beautiful bag.

It's in my cart, and after a quick call to their customer service, I have the coupon code for the $75 price.

Now to just hit that order button....


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Uggh..just saw this and their customer care center is closed for the day.  

Been eyeing the J'Totes for awhile.  I splurged and bought a bag in Italy last year...so decided I had to wait before buying a new bag.  But can't resist the price.  

Hope there are still some left tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Boston, check your PM's


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I love their bag names...all of the ones I would hear in Ireland and unfortunately be clueless how to spell.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh could someone pm me the coupon code plezzzzzzz!?!


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Could you please send it to me too, if you don't mind. Thanks! I have been needing a new larger bag for a carry-on and I love this!


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

me too please Luv


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

me 4!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm wondering how many bags they had at this price. At this point, we've probably cleaned them out or come darn near. 

To those that did order it, just remember, there may be some quality control issues. Leather imperfections and stuck zipper. She did say they had problems with the back zipper, but not the interior zippers.

Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

well you all finally enabled me. I can't wait and I really hope that they did not run out of them.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This bag is definitely not my style.  That's just me though.  I have too many bags anyway and just ordered a Borsa Bella KDX travel and KDX regular bag.  My rationalization for buying two at once is that one can be used for my netbook.  The travel bag looks like it might make a good handbag in itself without the KDX in it, occasionally.

I've been shopping my closet lately and using some old but good lightweight totes.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I got one too! It sounds perfect for me when traveling and for everday use. I've traveled a lot this year carrying a cheap, but cute tote that is finally giving out. I look forward to all the compartments and seperation. I'm sure it will be fine but you can always take advantage of the 30 day return. Wonder how long standard shipping will take? It's J'Tote Watch!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

This looks very nice and really practical as well. I do love bargains. But sadly I have gone way over budget this month on other things. Anyway, I like my plain little black Belkin bag for my Kindle and I have my very giant purse for all my other stuff.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, can someone please pm me the coupon code?  I just saw this and NEED this bag.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI: they have some of these available for the same deal: http://www.jtotebags.com/afric-p/tp101.htm










And: http://www.jtotebags.com/saorise-p/st102.htm


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Not meaning to enable anyone further, but I contacted J'Tote about the Melania bag this morning. I asked about the possibility of a similar sale on the Grainne (I have a 17 inch laptop and have been eying this bag for some time now). She indicated that the $75 deal only applied to the Melania, Saoirse and the Afric (the last two are the purple ones). 

She did mention that they are raising the price of all their bags by $50 (just waiting to the web designer to finish making changes to the website). So with the 10 percent and free shipping code they are also offering right now on orders over $100, it may be a good time to pick one of these up if you are interested. I have the Melania and the Grainne on the way for about $200.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Update....I just noticed that the Grainne is now priced $195.  I paid $145 minus 10% for this bag this morning.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow! Thank you! I just called them and changed my Melania to the Afric. The purple is just too beautiful. They were so nice and helpful. I ordered last night and they already had it packed and waiting for UPS. She changed it with no questions asked. 

BTW - This is my first KB enabled purchase


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Just talked to Jane at J'Totes (decided my sister need the Saoirse).  She is happy about all the orders and has given me permission to publish the discount codes:

Melania is SMBR101

Saoirse is SMST102 and the 

Afric is SMTP101

Happy shopping!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Afric. . . .last year's Christmas present. . . . I'm trying to decide if I need Melania too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My Melania went out already so I couldn't change it. So I went ahead and the Afric. J is gonna kill me. I'll see which one I like better and send the other back. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather. . . if you like the purple (which I already have) I may be willing to buy the brown one from you. . . . let me know what you decide and I'll think and decide. . . .


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I was good until the purple ones went up - Thanks Ann!
My Afric should be on its way shortly - and they are here in Austin...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I was good until the purple ones went up - Thanks Ann!
> My Afric should be on its way shortly - and they are here in Austin...


Happy to oblige!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I received my Melania this afternoon and it is absolutely gorgeous!!! All the zippers work perfectly and if there is any imperfection in the leather it is not visible to the naked eye. It may have been a floor sample but looks perfect in every way. I am a happy woman! Can't believe I got it for such a reduced price.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Saoirse is very different from the others and not fussy looking.  Very nice, but  

I don't need this, I don't need this, I don't need this.  (keeps chanting).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But that one looks big enough to carry sheet music. . . might even hold your flute case.  . . .


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought the Melania today also!!! I'm so excited to get! I hope it is in pretty good condition! I don't mind so much if the leather is off...but I would love to have the zippers work. I always have 30 days to decide. Please post some photos when everyone gets them...ok?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But that one looks big enough to carry sheet music. . . might even hold your flute case. . . .


LOL. But now I see that this style is unavailable, thank goodness. Speaking of music bags, Altieri was at the exhibits at the flute convention. I didn't notice the smaller bag for accessories until I looked at their website after the convention. Haven't ordered it, but I don't need it, don't need it, don't need it. Not sure why that one appeals to me. It's big enough for the kindle. I use the Altieri convertible black deluxe bag for my flute and music (convertible from shoulder bag to backpack). I have used it to take my 17" laptop out. It's like a soft briefcase.

small Altieri accessories bag:









Couldn't find a good pic of the deluxe backpack for woodwinds.

I did notice at Altieri booth that they had really good laptop sleeves -- too small for my 17" and too large for my netbook or KDX. I think the man said that it was right for Apple Airbook, but I don't know what size that is. It looked like it would be good for most 15" laptops. They sold out and I don't see them on the website. They really don't have good pictures on the website, but in person these are good looking instrument bags and a lot of musicians use these.

https://www.altieribags.com/index.html


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I had the Saoirse in my cart earlier this morning and was unsure, but i just went back and it was still in my cart so I checked out with it.  I see it says unavailable now tho... fingers crossed I still get it.  They are beautiful!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

You guys are so bad for me!  The Saorise is so pretty and looks practical for me.  So, of course, I had to order one this afternoon.  It will be perfect for when I take my Kindle in its purple Butterfly cover or when I go dancing and take my dancing shoes.   I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I WAS doing pretty well...resisting the urge to "dress" my Kindle and bookmarking the J'Totes site way back when it was first discussed saying I'd wait until I _needed_ a new laptop bag....

But this was too good to pass up...so thanks to luv4mybrats, I placed my order last night. THEN customer service replied to my email from yesterday with not one, but three coupon codes including the Afric I'd bookmarked a long time ago...so I had to call.

The woman who answered was the same as the one who replied to my email and who also said she had just packed my order from last night. But it hadn't gone out yet and she said she could add the second bag and take off the shipping for both. So I was able to "justify" a second bag, telling myself I got a second laptop bag for $63 

She mentioned they are a small company with only a few full time employees...with a handful of part-timers and others who come into help when needed. Another great find from a small company with GREAT customer service.

Last, she asked me if I knew anything about Kindleboards because they were getting a ton of orders mentioning the site but when they tried to check it out the reported post, they couldn't get get to the board for some reason. I mentioned that there has long been talk about their bags even before the sale. She said they were excited to hear it.

btw- she told me the "zipper" issues sticking isn't a matter of "not" zipping..just not as smoothly as their standards call for. Also, the discounted bags come with the same 30 day return policy as the full priced bags.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Well I just ordered a Melania using the code and the order went through just fine.

Like I needed another bag after just getting my Oberon Avenue of Trees handbag lol Oh well


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Boston:  if they tried to check out KB yesterday there was a period where the server had gone down - - - if you're in touch, you might suggest they try again AND contact Harvey: [email protected] if they're interested in advertising or anything. . . . .


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

after much consideration   I went on the website today and looked again at the Melania which has been my favorite since I first saw it here on KB many months ago (could have been last Dec. actually).  I saw that it said sold out, but it still allowed me to add it to my cart and apply the sample discount...I'm thrilled...I'm got a confirmation...I hope it goes through.  I was dying to try one of these and at this price, it's perfect to check them out...thanks for posting this, Wisteria...


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Ditto to the post above ^^^^  Except I ordered yesterday (Friday) afternoon.  I was thinkin' by that time they just might be sold out and I wouldn't have to spend that money.  But, alas....they were still there tempting me.  

Edit:  Got an email tonight (Saturday) that my j'tote's on the way.    So, pawlaw, yours should be headed your way, too.  Woo hoo!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I was able to put the Melanie in my cart & purchase it at the discount price even though it says it's sold out. I wouldn't have tried that if I hadn't read pawlaw's post-so thank you! I received a confirmation email, so hopefully it went through & i'll get it. I am very excited-thanks Wisteria!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

ellesu said:


> Ditto to the post above ^^^^ Except I ordered yesterday (Friday) afternoon. I was thinkin' by that time they just might be sold out and I wouldn't have to spend that money. But, alas....they were still there tempting me.
> 
> Edit: Got an email tonight (Saturday) that my j'tote's on the way.  So, pawlaw, yours should be headed your way, too. Woo hoo!


Yay!! [happy dance]



kjn33 said:


> I was able to put the Melanie in my cart & purchase it at the discount price even though it says it's sold out. I wouldn't have tried that if I hadn't read pawlaw's post-so thank you! I received a confirmation email, so hopefully it went through & i'll get it. I am very excited-thanks Wisteria!


I'm glad you tried it and were able to get it to go through...


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I just arrived home and my Afric was here waiting on me! It is beautiful, all the zippers work and I don't see any imperfections. After reading the reviews, I was hoping my 15' Dell laptop would fit. No such luck. I will eventually own a netbook so I had thought I would save it for that. I'm not sure I want to return it because it was such a good deal. But just wanted you all to know that the "sample" was in perfect condition.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my, I was hoping someone would say the quality is terrible.  
deb


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

If anyone is still considering the Afric, let me know. I don't know how long the deal will last but if I decide to part with mine, I can assure you that it is in great condition.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

When I got home this afternoon, my Saorise was here and it is beautiful.  The zippers all work and it smells so good.  My 12 inch laptop fit in it perfectly.  The billfold that came with it is gorgeous also.  I am so glad I decided to get this case.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> When I got home this afternoon, my Saorise was here and it is beautiful. The zippers all work and it smells so good. My 12 inch laptop fit in it perfectly. The billfold that came with it is gorgeous also. I am so glad I decided to get this case.


This is good to hear! I have a 13 inch macbook i will be carrying in mine!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

amyrebecca said:


> If anyone is still considering the Afric, let me know. I don't know how long the deal will last but if I decide to part with mine, I can assure you that it is in great condition.


Would this bag work as a pocketbook, or is to too large?
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not too large if you like to carry a large purse. . . . the dimensions are on the website. . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw the dimensions.  I guess I could take them and compare them to some of the ones I currently have.  I guess I really wanted the answer to be it would be way too big for a normal purse.  Silly me, I'm asking enablers to help me say no.  Hahaha.  What was I thinking??
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

For my purposes, the big one for the 17" laptop is not too big to use as a handbag.  But I still don't need this, don't need this, don't need this.  I don't take my 17" laptop out anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

deb, I actually used it as my purse when we traveled to Cinci just after Christmas last year. I was taking my laptop anyway and I didn't see any reason to take a second bag. I left the laptop in FIL's house while there. I found it somewhat too large for _just_ a purse, but I tend to like a really small purse. I used to use something most would consider tiny and even now only use one that is just big enough for my K1, wallet, reading glasses and assorted small feminine items. 

When I went back to Cinci this summer for the music thing, I took the j'tote with my laptop and DX in it and also carried a small purse. At the event, I had the laptop out of the bag, and used the bag to carry music, etc. around to the various 'classes'. It worked really well for that. I'd liken it to a small briefcase in usability, but without hard sides.

Everyone said it was really pretty. . . . 

Heather. . .have you decided if you're keeping both you ordered?


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the arrival of my bags....hope they get here today.....I am anxious to see them. I just noticed on the J'tote website that two of the regularly priced bags now have a fall markdown: the Shauna and Aoife are now 40% off ($105). I think the Shauna might work well for our Kindles or netbooks because of its small size (holds a 12" laptop).

http://www.jtotebags.com/shauna-p/rs103.htm

http://www.jtotebags.com/aoife-p/ct102.htm

I'm going to try and resist the temptation to get the Shauna right now. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these, Wisteria Clematis!

Betsy


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I did indeed receive my totes today! All are very well constructed. My 17" Dell XPS laptop fits perfectly in the Grainne. I had hesitated about purchasing the Melania because I wasn't sure if I would like the bamboo handles. Here are a couple of pictures of the Melania tote when it arrived:



















The leather is rich, soft and beautiful. The laptop compartment is well padded. I did not care for the bamboo handles or the cloth padded area of the shoulder strap (the fabric matched the lining of the tote but, to me, looked out of place being used on the strap). So, I decided to remove both features from the tote:










Here's the tote now without the bamboo handles and with a shortened shoulder strap. The tote now suits my sense of style perfectly. It is loaded with the matching wallet, my Kindle 1, my Sony 505 and my ASUS 10" netbook.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cammie said:


> I did indeed receive my totes today!...I had hesitated about purchasing the Melania because I wasn't sure if I would like the bamboo handles... I did not care for the bamboo handles or the cloth padded area of the shoulder strap (the fabric matched the lining of the tote but, to me, looked out of place being used on the strap). So, I decided to remove both features from the tote:


Hmmm, these handles give me an idea for my Borsa Bella bag - might make a "handy" edition.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cammie, great review, and great revision.  Thank you for posting.
deb


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you guys receive your bags yet?  I ordered on the 20th, live in NY and it's still not here.....getting a tad worried, although I know UPS ground is slower than the wagon wheel.
Paula


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't gotten mine yet, I ordered on the 21st but didn't get a ship notice til the 25th.  I have a feeling maybe we bought too many or something LOL  I am just happy to have gotten it, I was prepared for them to tell me the "defective" ones were sold out.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cammie said:


> Here's the tote now without the bamboo handles and with a shortened shoulder strap. The tote now suits my sense of style perfectly. It is loaded with the matching wallet, my Kindle 1, my Sony 505 and my ASUS 10" netbook.


WOW Cammie, you got a lot of stuff packed in there!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

> The tote now suits my sense of style perfectly. It is loaded with the matching wallet, my Kindle 1, my Sony 505 and my ASUS 10" netbook.


Very nice!

patchymama and corkyb, have you checked the tracking link from their site? It should show where your bag is. I spoke with them yesterday and they still had the Afric and the Melania. She did say they were running low on the Afric. I hope you get them soon. They are lovely!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

well, putt, putt, vroom, I just heard the big brown truck coming down my street right after I posted and, sure enough, here it is.  It's beautiful except for the shoulder strap which is cheap looking.  Cammie, can you tell me exactly what you did?  Did you have to take threads out and re-sew anything to do that?  What you did would be much more my style.  Do you feel the rings in your shoulder at all when carrying the bag?
Paula ny


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

ellesu said:


> Very nice!
> 
> patchymama and corkyb, have you checked the tracking link from their site? It should show where your bag is. I spoke with them yesterday and they still had the Afric and the Melania. She did say they were running low on the Afric. I hope you get them soon. They are lovely!


no i have tried, but i didn't register for an account so the link they sent me doesn't work. I trust it will be here soon, I am not worried yet


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

At work now...I will post up step by step instructions tonight if that helps.  If you think you want to revert back to the original look, it would involve unstitching.  If not, there will be a few cuts here and there (which I did).  It does not dig into my shoulders since the rings in the middle are flat.  If I hold it by the strap in my hand, I grasp the non-ring part and transfer it to my shoulder.  If I were going to carry regularly by the strap in my hand, I might get a non-obtrusive wristband or buy one of those snap on shoulder pad things and slip it over the rings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The shoulder strap would look better if it were the same leather rather than the fabric.  But I like the bamboo handles.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

oh I am really bummed about that crossbody strap. I hate it in those pictures. hmmm. I hope I like it better when it arrives. The fact I could wear it crossbody was one of the main selling factors for me.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah,it's really ugly and cheap looking in my opinion...the shoulder strap, that is.
Paula


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Cammie said:


> I did indeed receive my totes today! All are very well constructed. My 17" Dell XPS laptop fits perfectly in the Grainne. I had hesitated about purchasing the Melania because I wasn't sure if I would like the bamboo handles. Here are a couple of pictures of the Melania tote when it arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to do what you did also! It looks great! I like the bag...but not the strap. The bamboo handles are cute...but not comfortable.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

mine came today.. its beautiful! I will try to take pics later.  I will say it is heavier than I expected, quite a bit, but I still things its beautiful.  the wallet is my favorite part, the leather is so soft!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I received mine today too! I love it. I don't love the strap, but I am soooo not handy with sewing I will keep it this way for now. If I decide I really hate it, I can have my MIL fix it. Thank you Wisteria & pawlaw for your enabling posts!! :>

kjn
oh yeah, the wallet is great!!


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Modifying is fairly simple and involves no sewing unless you want to reserve the right to switch everything back. Here'a a picture of the strap before cutting (or unstiching if you want to be able to reverse):










I cut the leather with a pair of scissors that was attached to the cloth padded area of the strap:










Before doing this, make sure you are going to be happy with the length overall because you will lose the length of the cloth padded area. You can gain several inches though at the end of this process by adjusting each side of the leather strap. Unfold the strap by lifting up over the rounded part of each of the four rivets (do this for both sides). You'll notice each hole is precut (at the factory) a bit to permit this:










Remove 1 to 3 rivets from each side depending on the length you want. I used a slotted screwdriver to unscrew two rivets from each side. I think you could go down to having one on each side but I wanted the added security of having two. I put the other two away for safekeeping in case I ever wanted to readjust the length:










Then I refolded each side of the strap now with two rivets:










Here are the two straps done:










Take the hook end of one strap and pull it through the circle end of the other strap. The hook ends swivel so it's easy to get the rivets all facing the same direction:










The strap is now ready to attach to the tote:










I cut the bamboo handles off. You can remove stitches if you want to be able to reverse. Easier yet, pick up two sets of brass double end hooks from the hardware store. You can then hook one end to the handle and the other to the tote handle ring if you ever want to reattach.










The modifications are really simple and will take you 5 minutes tops. If you want to be able to reverse your actions, remember to unstitch rather than cut (so it can be restiched later). Hope this helps


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Cammie said:


> Modifying is fairly simple and involves no sewing unless you want to reserve the right to switch everything back. Here'a a picture of the strap before cutting (or unstiching if you want to be able to reverse):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did these mods & I like it sooo much better!! Thank goodness someone is crafty on this board! Thank you!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I received my Melania last Wednesday. It is a gorgeous bag.Zippers all work fantastic.

Mine looked like it was brand new.Definitely had no signs of being a "floor sample",and no defects on it at all. *shrugs*


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I just did the above modification on my Melania also.  I like it.    Thanks so much, Cammie.  I wasn't sure if I was  going to do it because I think, for me, traveling would be easier with the original strap length, but....since I also got the Afric, I figured I'd save the Afric for travel.  As much as I would love to change, I seem to always end up carrying large purses most days and the Melania is basic enough to go everywhere.  I took it out today (before modifying it), using the bamboo handles over my shoulder and....it wasn't the most comfortable.  I did decide to keep the bamboo handles on -- for now, because they're very convenient to hand-carry the bag.  I really like these bags, but....then..I'm a sucker for purses.


----------

